# Introducing myself



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

*Hi I just wanted to introduce myself...My name is Alicia I live in South Carolina...I have a female hedgie named Chloe who is 4 year's old I recently got 2 new hedgie's! Any care advice would be greatly appreciated I want all the best for my babies! I am in the process of becoming USDA licensed now I am a small breeder of Sugar glider's! My suggies hedgies and human kid's keep me going everyday for me it isn't about money it is about providing other homes that are as loving as mine with the same amazing babies I have been blessed to have in my life! I just recently learned of this forum from the lady I got my new hedgie's from! I am an active member on several sugar glider forums and I am proud to be here!*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Glad to have you here. What are your hedgies name?


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I can't really give you any advice, as I'm still a pretty new hedgehog owner myself, I got my first one for Christmas. I am sure the other amazing members here though will be able to give you plenty of advice to keep the little ones safe and happy. Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

The oldest one's name is Chloe the new boy & girl I havent really decided on names I am going back and forth still! LOL...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC!


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

CarollinaSuggies said:


> I havent really decided on names I am going back and forth still! LOL...


I had that same problem with both of mine, Rolo was so many other names at first, and Cupcake went to the vet without a name yet. 

What adorable babies!


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

I am completely stumped on names! LOL I think I used all the ones I could think of on my sugar glider's!


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a whole other world of naming inspiration.

Things that would never fit a Glider would be fun for a hedgie....

There is a member here with the name "Quilly Nelson" 

I came up with "Hissy Spacek" for a grumpy hedgie.

There is always Grumpy, Sneezy, Happy, Sleepy.....

uh.....Prickles. Hopsie. 

Okay. I have faith you will come up with the perfect name.  

Welcome!!


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about Porky and Petunia for names (LOL)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

CarollinaSuggies said:


> I'm thinking about Porky and Petunia for names (LOL)


 :lol: I actually like them.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

CarollinaSuggies said:


> I'm thinking about Porky and Petunia for names (LOL)


I LOVE the name Petunia. I had lots of dolls named Petunia when I was little. It's one of the names I have on the back of my head for a future pet.


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank's! Well they shall be Porky & Petunia then!


----------



## venetis (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello friends!

I am new here, My name is Lisa running a restaurants, Fond of cooking....

Nice to meet you all!!!!

I have two hedgie, They are so naughty..


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome to HHC, Lisa. I'm sure that being a chef makes for some nice treats for your hedgehogs!


----------



## venetis (Mar 21, 2011)

Ya sure..
I will be glad.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Your hedgies are gorgeous!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

i almost named my hedgie porky, my cousin's suggestion, but henry got the vote :roll:. i still love the name though!


----------

